
KRACK, the WPA2 exploit that kills Wi-Fi security, and what you need to know - tambourine_man
https://m.imore.com/krack
======
booblik
If you always assume you are being man-in-the-middled, then you were already
prepared for this. As long as your traffic is TLS, you are safe.

